# Pickled Eggs and Pickled Sausage



## bill ace 350 (Apr 29, 2018)

Made some pickled eggs and some pickled "sausage".

Pickled the eggs in a 50/50 mixture of 5% white vinegar/Frank's Redhot, with mustard seed, crushed red pepper and smoke whole black peppercorns,

the "sausages" are jut cheap old hotdogs/franks. for this batch I used Oscar Mayer, but other brands work just fine, as long as they are fully cooked.

Pickled these in one third white vinegar/one third water/one third Franks Redhot, with the mustard and peppers as well.

I leave them in the fridge for a minimum of 1 week before sampling.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 29, 2018)

Where is the beer to go with all that bar food? Like! B


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2018)

I've pickled eggs many times. But not with this recipe. I have to try it. How hot are the eggs?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 29, 2018)

We love pickled eggs. That looks like a good recipe to try. Thanks for sharing.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 29, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Where is the beer to go with all that bar food? Like! B


One of these days i'll try home-brewing again!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 29, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I've pickled eggs many times. But not with this recipe. I have to try it. How hot are the eggs?


They're not very hot at all. the pepper and hot sauce just adds flavor with very little bite, if you know what I mean.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> We love pickled eggs. That looks like a good recipe to try. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks! Try the hotdogs too. simple "poor man's Vienna sausage substitute".


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 29, 2018)

Pickled eggs look good, will have to try this out, Thanks for the share


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> They're not very hot at all. the pepper and hot sauce just adds flavor with very little bite, if you know what I mean.



Yup, I know what you mean! My next batch will be done this way. Thanks for the share.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2018)

They sound pretty darn good to me too!
Al


----------



## pa42phigh (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice...I definitely going to try this are they quart jars? How many hot dogs or eggs  can you fit in each jar ? Thx


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 29, 2018)

I got 11 medium sized brown eggs in the jar....

I used 2 1/2 packages Oscar Mayer bun length....

1 1/4 packages per jar. You can fit almost a full pack if you pack them tightly, but didn't worry about it this time.

I always cut one of the dogs in half instead of thirds. I place these in the jar last, forcing them under the "shoulder" of the jar. This keeps the smaller ones from floating, keeping them submerged in the liquid.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> I got 11 medium sized brown eggs in the jar....
> 
> I used 2 1/2 packages Oscar Mayer bun length....
> 
> ...




Ahh-Man!! Those must be Awesome, Bill !! :)
Especially the "Hot" Hot Dogs!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pa42phigh (May 14, 2018)

Ok got everything bought today just been busy.  Do youhave a estimated  measure the hot pepper chips,  mustard seeds and pepper corns? thank you


----------



## pa42phigh (May 14, 2018)

pa42phigh said:


> Ok got everything bought today just been busy.  Do youhave a estimated  measure the hot pepper chips,  mustard seeds and pepper corns? thank you


I went with 1 teaspoon of each and through in a teaspoon of mince garlic


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 15, 2018)

pa42phigh said:


> I went with 1 teaspoon of each and through in a teaspoon of mince garlic


Sounds about right. Sorry I didn't respond sooner, just saw this.

enjoy!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

Oh Hell Yeah!

*LIKE!*


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2018)

Bill I have no idea how I MISSED seeing this,I love that stuff wife not to crazy about me eating it.LOL
Richie


----------



## nanuk (Jun 12, 2018)

When I was younger... in my drinking days, a buddy and I would go to the bar and shoot pool for $ to pay the rent/food bills.
my local pub had local sausage and eggs pickled in large jars for really cheap.
I learned to LOVE my pickled sausage and eggs...  BUT no one else around me liked that fact after an hour or so....  they really got my innerds rolling!

But for a snak with beer, I don't think it gets much better than pickled sausage, and after reading about the hot sauce???
Well, I just HAVE to try this!!!

thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh Wow! That looks like a smelly good time! BIG like!


----------



## kit s (Jun 12, 2018)

Bi


bill ace 350 said:


> Made some pickled eggs and some pickled "sausage".
> 
> the "sausages" are jut cheap old hotdogs/franks. for this batch I used Oscar Mayer, but other brands work just fine, as long as they are fully cooked.
> 
> ...



Bill
When you say fully cooked well please explain. Does it mean you cook them before pickling and if so how?
Also do you have to refrigerate all, or can you put them in the pantry for storage (think of doing a few and don't necessarily want to fill the old frig).
Kit


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 12, 2018)

Kits; in this case he means the product is fully cooked when purchased. IE; you don't need to heat it up to eat it. Most hot dogs are precooked these days. 

Also did up some hot dogs and smoked eggs to be pickled, week old sunday, still not pickelish enough for me!


----------



## kit s (Jun 13, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Kits; in this case he means the product is fully cooked when purchased. IE; you don't need to heat it up to eat it. Most hot dogs are precooked these days.
> 
> Also did up some hot dogs and smoked eggs to be pickled, week old sunday, still not pickelish enough for me!


Thanks Tom that is sort of what I figured, but better to ask. What about the need for refrigeration?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 13, 2018)

I can't tell ya that Kit. I always err on the side of caution and keep things in the fridge.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 13, 2018)

I can smell the after affects now:) Them are great snacks!


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome post and recipe.. Now I've only tried pickled pickles lol and I've always just eye'd those jars of eggs , never seen sausage ... Figured they'd do other's more harm than me good if i delved into them. 
However this recipe and some of the other comments/suggestions have me intrested in trying this out...

Thanks for the share , Cheers -


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 13, 2018)

Pickled Sausage is awesome; I love those cheap ones you can buy in gas stations 'Firecrackers'. They aren't even hot, despite the label. When I get my summer sausage made I might try to pickle some!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah... I think I will just have to make and pickle some Hot Mamas!


----------

